# Composers and the weather



## furelise (Jan 16, 2012)

So right now I am sitting at my computer desk listening to Tchaikovsky's "Waltz of the Snowflakes", while watching the snow storm pass through. It's very soothing.  What is your favorite piece to listen to while it's raining, snowing, or even sunny?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

In fact I'm just going to describe composers with weather I associated with them..

*Bach* - Spring with the bright sun smiling behind the sky blue skies

*Haydn*- Pure sunshine and nothing else

*Mozart*- Sunshine with a hint of spring and calm air

*Beethoven*- Stormy with dark clouds in the horizon

*Schubert* - Winter with spring blossoms and a smiling sun behind the dark clouds

*Mendelssohn* - Autumn with heat of the sun

*Schumann* - The time when it is the end of the autumn and winter is approaching

*Brahms* - The time when it is the end of spring and autumn is beginning

*Bruckner* - The end of summer and spring is approaching

*Mahler* - The end of winter and the beginning of the summer behind the grey skies

*Debussy* - When the flowers began to signify the approaching spring

*Schoenberg* - He's atonal.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev's solo piano music - a cold, rainy day Example


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

peeyaj said:


> *Schoenberg* - He's atonal.


You mean ameteorological?


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunshine in the countryside - The Pastoral symphony movements 1&2 (Beethoven)
Beach sunshine - Porcelain (Moby)
Frost - Aquarium (Saint Seans)
Intense wind - Sarka movement 3 - Ma Vlast (Smetena)
Soft Rain - Raindop prelude (Chopin) - i mean what else?!
Sun breaking through the clouds following a storm - Symphony No.1 - Movement 4 (Brahms) 
Snow quilted lanscape - Winter Daydreams symphony - Movement 2 (Tchaikovsky)
First fresh day of spring - movement 1 - The Trout quintet (Schubert) / or peer ynt - morning mood (Grieg)
Kicking autumn leaves - 'scenes from childhood' -Dreaming (Schumann) 
Moonlight - Swan Lake main theme (Tchaikovsky)

In many ways i think much of the above were the impressions designed by the composer which only adds to their appeal.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ligeti and Michael Nyman suit all weather.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> *Haydn*- Pure sunshine and nothing else
> 
> *Beethoven*- Stormy with dark clouds in the horizon


Haydn to me is predominantly sunny but with sudden volatile bursts of rain.

Beethoven is more often like a _passing_ storm; usually we see the sun on the other side at the end.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ives - All the weather, all the time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Ives - All the weather, all the time.


Perhaps Ives' greatest strength was polymeteorology, combining sun, cloud, thunderstorm, fog, and snow all at the same time.


----------

